# Brush Fires In Ridge/Manorville New York



## piejam (Apr 9, 2012)

Dixie I pray that all is well with you.............


----------



## CTguy9230 (Apr 9, 2012)

last report i heard was possibly over 2000 acres going along with many structures


----------



## piejam (Apr 9, 2012)

Appreciate you chiming in..fire is north/west of me..packing a bag with insurance papers etc as a precaution...Dixie is closer to the fire zone than I am..seeing smoke in the sky when the wind brings it my way..Glad she has got trailers for her horses..Let's hope that Dixie, the Dixette, Murph and the horses are ok..thanks again for taking the time to chime in..Our Local ch 12 on cablevison has good coverage..hugh line of fire with enormous rings..aerial news clips frightening..looks like they are starting to get it under control but these things can flare up.. Damn stuff looks like lava...It's very dry here..got to go..take care...


----------



## Dix (Apr 9, 2012)

We're good, D, thank you so much for the concern  The girls are in Riverhead, they are safe. Murph is annoying the 16 YO black cat, Salem @ the moment, and gonna get his butt whipped in a minute or two.

Trailered horses out, coordinated placings, located safe places for goats, sheep, cows............. it's huge fire for here. Everyone is just taking horses into a group turn out so they are safe, some of them are spray painted with owners ph #'s for ID.

Truck & trailer still hooked up if needed for more evacuations. You need me to help get you out, you call me. Cell is 631 433 3118.

You stay safe, D !! It's abated a bit, but could get nasty.


----------



## piejam (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey Dix,

Glad to hear you have things under control..been thinking about ya after I heard where this beast was burning...Appreciate your offer..have some indoor friendly ferrals.. but I haven't feed them..This way I can lure them into a contained area..Since they're tough to deal with, I packed important papers, clothes, and DH in my truck already..The nite aerial news clips are unbelievable...I live right near the new Manorville Firehouse..4 separate fires still burning..take care and god bless..


----------



## Dix (Apr 9, 2012)

I have crates. You're off 111. Can do.

Call me if you need me. Be there in 20 minutes.


----------



## piejam (Apr 9, 2012)

Thank you so much...the beast would have to jump the LIE to get to me...the last big brush fire we had several years ago did not jump Sunrise Highway so I was safe...I'm so happy you got the girls & all the critters out...worst case scenario I will grab my 16yr old tortie (Caleigh) and open the doors for the others...


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Apr 9, 2012)

Egads!  Not the kind of fire we like.  Hang in there gals.


----------



## GAMMA RAY (Apr 10, 2012)

I was wondering about you gals....
I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you as well as all for the other people already affected.
It seems like a nasty situation.
Stay safe...


----------



## piejam (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you my sisters for your good wishes..ppl in New Jersey have trouble too..My cousin lives in OK..tornadoes there..OMG Mother Nature is on a rampage. Local authorities will make the decision this morning to bring in the Guard if necessary....just hope some jerk didn't toss a cigarette and start this mess. There are essential things that ppl take for granted & don't think of are currently in jeopardy...amazing only 2 people lost homes..do not see any loss of human life..firefighters are injured. Very brave men and women in our civil service/volunteers..we owe them a lot for their sacrifices. I for one am grateful...


----------



## ironpony (Apr 10, 2012)

I lived in Holtsville LI in the 80's
had a fire in the pine barrens behind my house
the fire made it within 60 feet of the house
I was out there spraying water on the roof to keep it wet
looking back it was a useless thing to do
but I felt better about it


----------



## Dix (Apr 10, 2012)

The pine barrens are tinder dry. Those trees a popping like rockets.


----------



## piejam (Apr 10, 2012)

Dix glad you're up..if YOU need anything let me know..I am home all day..if you need to crash come here...everybody is standing guard I know...
Ironpony- I was thinking of turning on the water/sprinklers..I have a Zoyia lawn which is dormant right now..Damn..Rethinking the half cord of wood I have near the back door! Have scrub oaks and pitch pines all around me...Dixie is probably in the same boat...


----------



## billb3 (Apr 10, 2012)

Brush fires popping up all over New England.
We sure do need some rain here.
I don't ever recall  having to water the garden in April, usually it's been to wet to even rototill.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 10, 2012)

Yikes! I hope you all are OK. We've got fire across the Hudson from us. Mrs. Flatbed says that she can smell it at the house now. This has been a very dry spring. Mother nature is pissed for sure. Things have been out of whack since the earthquake in August.


----------



## nsfd95 (Apr 10, 2012)

Haven't seen that much fire since '95. We broke our brush truck Saturday night. Sent up a tanker and two engines.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow. This is not good news. Hopefully you don't have the high winds like we had but fear you had some of them. Wishing the best for all. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Dix (Apr 10, 2012)

Things are coming under control, we've been declared an "emergency" by the State, even got a visit from the Governor (extreme sarcasm )

NS (New Suffolk?), I heard Ridge & Manorville lost stump jumpers. They are different than brush trucks, yes? *Is a volunteer firemans daughter*

One fireman still in the hospital, but doing well. God bless all those volunteers. The horse community really rallied together on this one, not one animal lost, as far as I know.

Dennis, we had those winds yesterday, that was a huge part of the issue.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 10, 2012)

Eileen, we sent you the wind so now I hope you get the snow that followed them. Wind is still strong here but not as bad as the previous two days.

So happy all is well at your place. Let's hope all is under control after today.


----------



## piejam (Apr 10, 2012)

Dennis..Hope J had a speedy recovery...think they declared suffolk county in a state of emergency..makes getting state aid easier..Gov Cuomo was here 2day.
Hope all the New Englanders and anyone else who is dealt a blow by Mother Nature comes thru unscathed... 
Amazing what you think of when faced with flight...Dix and I are lucky so far..fires are largely contained....civil service/volunteers must be exhausted...
County Executive is cautiously optimistic. Could have been much worse, for awhile it was completely out of control. Lets hope our friends up North do just as well..

Take care everyone........


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you. Both of us have an appointment with the hip doctor tomorrow. Mine for the 1 year checkup (probably a good thing because of the why it has hurt this past week) and her for her pre-op. She is scheduled for hip replacement May 1.

State of emergency? I would hope so!  Yes, let's hope all are okay. Fire hazard in many states right now, including ours.


----------



## piejam (Apr 10, 2012)

Dennis good luck with the saw bones...and J too will her issues. Didn't know your state was hit..been off line....
When I saw the village of Ridge I couldn't help but think about Eileen....brought me out of my fox whole!
Mixed feelings..happy to see spring but sad the stove is cold! ....Keep Smilin'


----------



## nsfd95 (Apr 10, 2012)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Things are coming under control, we've been declared an "emergency" by the State, even got a visit from the Governor (extreme sarcasm )
> 
> NS (New Suffolk?), I heard Ridge & Manorville lost stump jumpers. They are different than brush trucks, yes? *Is a volunteer firemans daughter*
> 
> ...


 
NS= North Sea  Jammed between Southampton and Sag Harbor. Stump jumpers and brush trucks same thing. I also heard Manorville lost a brush truck, did not hear about Ridge.


----------



## nsfd95 (Apr 10, 2012)

one of the local papers www.27east.com/news/article.cfm/East-End/420427/East-End-Fire-Departments-Among-Aid-Called-To-Massive-Fire-At-Brookhaven-Lab


----------



## Dix (Apr 10, 2012)

Ahh, I know North Sea, Sag Harbor. I saw trucks from Hicksville, Orient...so many. So awesome that everyone came & helped.

Dennis, from what I hear, I'd rather get hip, than a knee... best wishes to you both. Keep that red head mojo going. GF 

My next door neighbor is 1st LT @ Ridge ( my snow plow savior ). I remember as a kid, my Mom being head of the Ladies Auxiliary, and coordinating food, soda, and helping her march it into the blazes....good times  Plectrons ruled, back then.


----------



## nsfd95 (Apr 11, 2012)

My next door neighbor is 1st LT @ Ridge ( my snow plow savior ). I remember as a kid, my Mom being head of the Ladies Auxiliary, and coordinating food, soda, and helping her march it into the blazes....good times  Plectrons ruled, back then.[/quote]

My grandmother was one of the founding members of the ladies auxiliary here.

Still have a plectron in the shop at work. You can here that thing over any peice of machinery in there.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 11, 2012)

I looked it up for those of us who don't have Firefighters in the family.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plectron


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 11, 2012)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Everyone is just taking horses into a group turn out so they are safe, some of them are spray painted with owners ph #'s for ID.


 
Do people really spray paint their horses? How long does it stay?


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 11, 2012)

Eileen, good news today. We both got the x-rays and doctor said they all look great. Surgery is on for May 1 for the redhead. For me, he gave me a shot in the hip as he thinks I have brusitis.

But this is funny. He almost broke the needle trying to give me the shot. Him, his nurse and the redhead were all amazed, but he got the job done. Said he'd never seen nor heard of such a thing happening. So I told him about a nurse in a different hospital many years ago when I laid there for 2 months. One day I was in great need for pain med and one of the more experienced nurses was sent in with the needle. She liked to sort of take aim and jam the needle in quick. She about flipped when she did that and the needle did not go in me but shot out of her hand and went across the room. I laughed but she was shocked. She also said she'd never seen it. Old hat for me. I also recall getting some shots in the spine and this doctor told me he had done thousands of these procedures. Simple thing to do for him and should have taken 10 minutes maximum. It took him 15 minutes just to get the needle in. I was able to watch it on the monitor and he was a bit frustrated. I laughed. Everyone else there was shocked. I think I have the hide of a water buffalo.

Back to the hip though, he said if the shot did not work he might have to do a minor surgery to get inside. Would no doubt just be an outpatient thing as he said it was not a big deal. We'll see if it goes away in a couple days.

So, I hope the place does not smell all smoky for you. Glad things are under control.


----------



## James02 (Apr 17, 2012)

Sounds like they are going again today....Be safe out there!


----------



## piejam (Apr 17, 2012)

It is so dry out here..fire on Weeks Ave and North Street...Can't believe this..I was driving on Weeks at 11am today..thinking so industrial, where are the houses? Then I saw a few homes. Felt better when I saw them. Would not want to break down there -so isolated..One poor SOB had his 4 sale...those poor people, crossing my fingers for them...Here's hoping they can contain this and no injuries,loss of life and property...I did see a horse farm...Oh no..here we go again....

Hey they have got this contained! No loss of structures etc...


----------



## Dix (Apr 17, 2012)

They got them done way quicker this time. I passed Southold heading home, on my way home.


----------



## piejam (Apr 17, 2012)

Yep..these firefighters are great!....hope everyone out here remembers to donate during the next drive.....they are #1 on my list when I have extra cash..
Dix when you're in Southold again stop in at the Wayside Market..great potatoe salad...nice butcher too...Dh's parents had a summer house on Kenny's Road north of cr 48...Lost something there when I was young...lol.....


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 17, 2012)

Glad they contained this one. Hope you don't have the wind like we had yesterday. I was starting to work up a sweat so decided to take my shirt off. Danged wind caught the shirt as I was trying to remove it. Good thing I had my cell phone so I could call my wife. I ended up in Port Huron. That's not bad until you realize it is 100 or so miles east of us.


----------



## piejam (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks Dennis....I'm smiling now...hope our firefighters get a brake..without winter's snow and spring rains..like straw out here..The winds were an issue in the first brush fire.....just fanned everything....Was driving around Wading River today(fire#1) can still smell the charred forest as I went by..was also in fire#2 area a few hours before it broke out....Several years ago a horse farm barn caught fire 1 mile from my home..I'll never forget the odor of the poor dead horses..never..I cried for weeks......horrible...

I certainly hope you and J are feeling better...must be remote where you live! Just saw your technical issues thread..Terrible loss if you go dark...hope you get your internet issues resolved once and for all..Take Care......


----------



## Dix (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 17, 2012)

piejam said:


> Thanks Dennis....I'm smiling now...hope our firefighters get a brake..without winter's snow and spring rains..like straw out here..The winds were an issue in the first brush fire.....just fanned everything....Was driving around Wading River today(fire#1) can still smell the charred forest as I went by..was also in fire#2 area a few hours before it broke out....Several years ago a horse farm barn caught fire 1 mile from my home..I'll never forget the odor of the poor dead horses..never..I cried for weeks......horrible...
> 
> I certainly hope you and J are feeling better...must be remote where you live! Just saw your technical issues thread..Terrible loss if you go dark...hope you get your internet issues resolved once and for all..Take Care......


 
And when I was young we went to two barn fires that were local. I was small and still recuperating from polio so did not get in on the action but do remember on one they had a hard time getting the cows and horses out as they naturally wanted to go to the barn for protection. That is what the animals do. On the second fire, things did not go so well. I shall never forget that one either.

We really are not that remote but do live a good distance from a city (we like that). Lots of farming in the area but yet lots of forest too. We both grew up on dairy farms near where we live. More remote is further north and we did live in the north and loved it. Talked many times about going back but have decided to stay put here.


----------



## Dix (Apr 17, 2012)

That's why evacuating the horses was so vital. They want to stay in there stalls (they don't all stay in stalls ... Dix is outside 90% of the time, and Matisse 100% of the time) it's "safe". Plenty of wet towels were getting soaked in buckets from water containers in the trailers, then put over their faces under their halters as they were lead out.

A barn fire with negative results is not pretty, Dennis. Sorry you had to experience that.


----------



## Dix (Apr 17, 2012)

Ack, Steve, sorry. Spray painting can last for weeks. We use halter tags, ID'd with the horses name & a cell phone number for easy Id of the horses. Dixie's is purple


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 18, 2012)

Backwoods Savage said:


> And when I was young we went to two barn fires that were local. I was small and still recuperating from polio so did not get in on the action but do remember on one they had a hard time getting the cows and horses out as they naturally wanted to go to the barn for protection. That is what the animals do. On the second fire, things did not go so well. I shall never forget that one either.
> 
> We really are not that remote but do live a good distance from a city (we like that). Lots of farming in the area but yet lots of forest too. We both grew up on dairy farms near where we live. More remote is further north and we did live in the north and loved it. Talked many times about going back but have decided to stay put here.


 
One of the scariest fires for me was also one of my first fires . . . a barn fire with several cows in the barn. I remember being told to go in along with another firefighter and drive the cows out . . . you've never really lived until you're standing among several head of scared cattle with smoke starting to fill the barn and pieces of burning debris start raining down from overhead. I'm not embarassed to say . . . it was a mite bit scary.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 18, 2012)

Nothing wrong with being scared. Fear is what keeps us alive sometimes.


----------

